# My Ginger Kitty



## GingerZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey all! I have recently found myself the owner of a lovely 5-year female orange tabby named Ginger, and although I've been around cats all my life and thought I knew "everything," I'm finding I really know very little!

Nevertheless, Ginger has brought a lot of joy into my life and I already can't imagine what my house would be like without her. Maybe someday I'll post the full story of how I got her, but the short version is that she was brought into the shelter on my birthday and stayed there for 7 months before we adopted her. She has been a purring machine ever since.









(this is her "good side" as she's actually quite chunky right now from her enforced sedentary lifestyle...we're working on slimming her down :wink)

Oh, and she's turned my dog lover husband into a cat person. :love2


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello, your kitty is gorgeous!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

We don't see many girl orange kitties. She's beautiful.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

She's gorgeous!! Those orange kitties sure know how to sneak into our hearts when we aren't looking.


----------



## GingerZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome! We think Ginger is gorgeous too, so it's nice to know we're not just biased!

Incidentally, I still do not have posting access for the rest of the forums. Was there something else I needed to do?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You're all set now.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a beauty! She looks just like Murphy!

I think you'll find orange kitties are really special and sweet kitties. I'm biased, of course, but everyone seems to agree on that.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

:love2:love2:love2


----------



## GingerZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks everybody, and thanks Marie for the forum access!


----------

